# Washing



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

How do you wash a goat before clipping? Any tips?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Same way I washed my huge dog...hose...shampoo...clean spot on the grass...2-4 more hands! OMgosh, the first time I bathed a goat was a trip! They HATE to be wet, so they freak out, then they kind of resign themselves to the indignity. Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep just like Di said. But one of my bucks likes getting baths....lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Do you have a milk or trimming stand? That's my first choice. Second choice is tie them short to something solid. If you use a stand, have someone help make sure they don't fall off stand and hang themselves.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Until I watched someone do it I was getting purple streaks cause I used it straight from the bottle  She poured the shampoo in a bucket first.:hammer:


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Use buttermilk! It sounds really strange but it gives them a nice shine on their coat. Also, at our shows we aren't allowed to use conditioner or shine products but buttermilk is allowed and it works great.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Blue dawn works great and is cheap. Wash and dry, then trim hooves. Hooves are very easy to trim when they are clean and moist. Doing all this on the stand is the way to go.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I use livestock shampoo it's 2.99 for a huge bottle, and I throw them in the shower just like I used to with my dog, my goats get bathed once a month so they are pretty used to it and also quite pampered!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont have a stand just yet. My dad made this. Works AMAZINGLY I think he needs to make and sell them!! What do yall think? Lol 
Just connect them to the fince ay head hight like a stand. And then I put a grate under them. To help they water drain quicker. Ad I have a thick matt under the grate to hemp with dirt not spraying up if I spray the mat.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Until I watched someone do it I was getting purple streaks cause I used it straight from the bottle  She poured the shampoo in a bucket first.:hammer:


Were you using live sock whitening shampoo? The purple stuff? 
I saw people doing that at show could you walk me threw it?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> View attachment 29243
> 
> 
> I dont have a stand just yet. My dad made this. Works AMAZINGLY I think he needs to make and sell them!! What do yall think? Lol
> ...


I believe they sell those already..not for cheap though! Does he have any instructions on how to do it? It will save me the money on buying a stanchion for now


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think they sell for like $50.... I could be.wrong but I remember seeing it somewhere.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

He just kinda builds them he bends theetal in hot water since we dont have a metal binder 
Ill get more pics though

And yes ther really expencive. 
But we would be able to make them cheaper. 
Do you or anyone you know know how to weld? Its like majority to make em lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

goatgirl132 said:


> Were you using live sock whitening shampoo? The purple stuff?
> I saw people doing that at show could you walk me threw it?
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Yes the purple stuff. Easy. Just squirt some in a bucket, add water, pour on & wash goat. For stubborn stains I use Cowboy Magic.
Dry well with blower.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

For the does and bucks we put it in the bucket too. Its so much faster and covers everything... just make sure its real bubbly. I do it with conditioner too.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I bath my goats in the shower with me and use baby shampoo. Peggy Sue even stands on the edge of the tub with her front feet for tummy washing and rinsing. Of course that's probably not so much of an option for standard sized goats...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We don't have a stand yet, it's on my list of things to get.

For now, we tie them to the fence tight enough that they can't move around.
I have some cheap dog shampoo I use on them to get the initial dirt out, then I use Quic Silver <spelling?> horse shampoo for light hair coats --- the purple stuff lol
I put some on my sponge, or put a tiny bit on my hands, rub them together and work it quickly into the goats coat so that it doesn't stain their coat. I can do the whole goat and get them rinsed usually without any issues with it discoloring their coat.

The only problem we've had so far is with the stains. Besides Cowboy Magic, what else is good for stains?

I'd never heard of using Buttermilk, very neat, we may have to try that sometime!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I love all the people talking about putting their goat in the shower with them. It puts a big smile on my face because I think about the size of my bucks and does. 

You goat shower folks can come on over and jump in the shower with my young buck. He's only about 275lbs right now. Feet the size of a pony. Oh, and to top it all off he is trying to go into rut. So his pizzle is out every few seconds and he is well perfumed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh GtAllen that's way too funny!:stars:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv always wanted to take a shower with my horse... just sayin

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I love all the people talking about putting their goat in the shower with them. It puts a big smile on my face because I think about the size of my bucks and does.
> 
> You goat shower folks can come on over and jump in the shower with my young buck. He's only about 275lbs right now. Feet the size of a pony. Oh, and to top it all off he is trying to go into rut. So his pizzle is out every few seconds and he is well perfumed.


I was thinking the same thing! Except with my crazy wethers jumping from wall to wall


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! Ummm..I have no desire to take a shower with our goats LOL I usually get in the shower to get AWAY from their smell, hair and dirt LOL

Anyway I picked up more Quic Silver today for my kids goats, it was $11.25 for a 16oz bottle. We still have a little left from the bottle I bought 2 years ago.

They had so much of a selection I was lost on looking for the next purchase. 
I'm not sure if I should use this on the kids red paint & spotted does. They aren't 'dark' but they aren't 'light' either, lol

For stains the man recommended a product that is specifically for getting the stains out. I think it was about $12 a bottle. 

My kids show their wethers this Saturday and it's supposed to be on the cool side, highs only in the upper 60s! Lows in the upper 40s, so I'm trying to figure out the best way to wash & rinse so they don't get too cold. Thinking I'll have the kids fill the large buckets with warm water from the house vs. using the water hose?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I tried the warm buckets of water and it took forever to get done.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> I tried the warm buckets of water and it took forever to get done.


Yeah that's what I was kind of figuring after thinking about it. Perhaps do the intial rinse with the hose and add a little warm afterwards then have the kids towel dry them?
They are saying low 40s for the low Fri night, and we'll have to wash them somewhat early on Saturday morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I only use the bucket method. I fill two 5 gallon buckets with very warm water, bring them out to the stand. Get a jar to wet them down and rinse with , suds them up, rinse, soap again, and rinse (all using the first bucket)
Then I apply a tad of conditioner, and rinse well with the last bucket of water, towel them off, then let the stand in the sun for a bit. Rub with a towel while in the sun the put them back.
Sounds like a long process, but it takes me about an hour to an hour in a half to wash and dry a full grown doe.
I don't use a hose because they get chilled with the hose water.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i put the purple shampoo.straight onto them an dont have problems.with staining ... i leave it 5 - 10 mins even.with no problems. i just find they dont get soapy enough if i out it in a bucket.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to goat baths


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

there really isnt any need to bath a goat unless they are going to shows (or for some reason they get covered in something gross, like oil, or if they get the scours etc)


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

keren said:


> there really isnt any need to bath a goat unless they are going to shows (or for some reason they get covered in something gross, like oil, or if they get the scours etc)


Thats what I always say. 
Iv never gotten why people wash them all the time. I could see a rense with just water to get.them used to it but not a full blown bathe

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I wash my goats regularly because I'm allergic to hay and if I don't wash them I can't spend time with them. Also, they live in the house and leave dirt everywhere if not bathed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I bathe mine normally to get them used to it so if I ever have to at a show then they won't go too nuts.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

We take our goats to the pet washes around here... You do get some strange looks walking out with a goat


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> View attachment 29243
> 
> 
> I dont have a stand just yet. My dad made this. Works AMAZINGLY I think he needs to make and sell them!! What do yall think? Lol
> >


 Love this!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, and the purple shampoo won't stain when you squirt it straight on if you work it in fast and get it all soapy, evenly. Never had a problem with it staining, I always just apply it directly, it never soaps up enough in a bucket, too diluted. All soap suds better in warm water too.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, and the purple shampoo won't stain when you squirt it straight on if you work it in fast and get it all soapy, evenly. Never had a problem with it staining, I always just apply it directly, it never soaps up enough in a bucket, too diluted. All soap suds better in warm water too.


Never had a problem eather

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Me either. Just make sure the goat is really wet and don't waste time scrubbing it in.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I use a tiny little bit of bleach in my 1st rinse water. It's about 10%. That just gets poured on from a bucket. Work in well, wait 2 minutes (I do hooves) rinse well, rinse again with a little conditioner. The bleach is a good fungicide, whitener.


----------

